# Slaves were "workers" that were "recruited" to labor in the Plantations



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2015)

Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.

Yup.  There was no "slavery" - there were "forced migrations" and "workers" who labored under "slave conditions".


A mom challenges textbook description of slaves as ‘workers’ and wins | Get Schooled


> Under the heading “Patterns of Immigration,” the world geography book states: “The Atlantic Slave Trade between the 1500s and 1800s *brought millions of workers from Africa to the southern United States to work on agricultural plantations.”*
> 
> *In its public statement*, McGraw-Hill Education said:
> 
> ...



Seriously guys?  Being captured, sold, and shipped overseas to American Slave Markets is a "forced migration"?  And somehow...the condition of slavery (where human beings are owned, bred like livestock, families split up and sold, women raped because they were property....) is not "being a slave" but rather...doing slave labor?

The Texas Board of Education, one of the biggest purchasers of textbooks, is going even further to make slavery sound quaint and charming and minimizing the KKK and Jim Crowe.  Sheesh.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 15, 2015)

Slavery had to end anyway. It was too expensive. People worked all day every day and all they got was food and shelter.

Now they work all day every day for less than that.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Slavery was introduced to America by the Danish who, on their way to America, were sold African children by their parents.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Slavery was introduced to America by the Danish who, on their way to America, were sold African children by their parents.


The Portuguese brought the first Africans to Jamestown to sell.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Slavery was introduced to America by the Danish who, on their way to America, were sold African children by their parents.


The great Euro American African slave trade was founded by the interaction of Portuguese, Arabs, and Africans in the 1450s, perhaps earlier, on the western portion of Africa and the nearby islands.  Slave Routes - Europe Portugal


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery was introduced to America by the Danish who, on their way to America, were sold African children by their parents.
> ...


There are no stories of Danes bringing African children sold by their parents in reputable historical literature of which I know, so give a link, please


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery was introduced to America by the Danish who, on their way to America, were sold African children by their parents.
> ...


The Dutch in 1619, supposedly.  They may have been indentured servants.  The story is not clear.


----------



## Tank (Oct 15, 2015)

They also teach that blacks were enslaved because of their skin color


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Tank said:


> They also teach that blacks were enslaved because of their skin color


In British America, only blacks could be enslaved legally by the 1750s, so, yeah, Tank, for once in a long time, you are right.

Read *The Lost German Slave Girl - Amazon.com Amazon.com, Inc.
The Lost German Slave Girl: The Extraordinary True Story of Sally Miller and Her Fight for Freedom in Old New Orleans [John Bailey] on Amazon.com. *FREE* ...*


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I believe I read it in the For Dummies series.
And consider that the authors are Liberals.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So like the good far right fascist dummy you are, you made shit up.


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



He's trolling you.

Also, the Trail of Tears was a voluntary migration of American Indians to Oklahoma for a better life.


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> I believe I read it in the For Dummies series.



That's appropriate.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I read it in the For Dummies series.
> ...


As opposed to an unaudited published work that fits your agenda?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yup, solid posted history that contravenes your ideology is "unaudited" scholarship.  You are limited low use info voter of the far reactionary right.


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Are you drunk?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



The preface to every For Dummies book contains a disclaimer from the author stating their ideology and that their work is audited by a staff that they might not necessarily agree with but with whom they must comply.
A higher standard than most publishers who don't enjoy such a large reading base.


----------



## Tank (Oct 15, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > They also teach that blacks were enslaved because of their skin color
> ...


They were enslaved due to their low IQ levels, skin color didn't matter


----------



## Zander (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I am...


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Are you ignorant?
Unlike you, I read several books on every subject and For Dummies is one of my choices due to it's large readership base and the fact that the FDs catalog disallow authors to pursue their own agenda.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Tank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Ridiculous; I have met Blacks from the ghetto as part of my work and many of them are as clever as any Caucasian.


----------



## Tank (Oct 15, 2015)

How do you enslave people that are your equal?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Tank said:


> How do you enslave people that are your equal?


Guns, swords, whips, chains, outnumbering them, bringing them to areas where they don't know the topography so they can't escape.


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Good for you.

I wish I were.


----------



## Tank (Oct 15, 2015)

Why didn't the blacks have any guns, swords, whips, chains or ships to sail around the world with?


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



lol


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Zander is getting ready for the Dodgers to lose.  I am too.  That's why I am not drinking.  I would not stop.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



How about supplying a concrete example of where a FDs book was any less informative than the bullshit texts assigned in Left Wing Universities.
I'm sure a intellectual such as yourself could find such an instance by tomorrow.


----------



## Zander (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



It's quite easy. Just drink 6-10 ounces of this....






Or, if budget is no object....this!!






GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

Zander said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Even if budget was no object, I still wouldn't pay $1700 for a bottle of anything.  I can go to my local public house and pay $20 a glass for it.

Instead, this is my bourbon of choice.  






In fact, I'm picking up a bottle in Vancouver tomorrow.  For some strange reason, it's cheaper in Canada than in the US.


----------



## Zander (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Oh yeah...that's the good stuff for us non-billionaires!!    I get it for around $60.00 a bottle here in California. Love it. 

PS- you can get the 10 year old Pappy for around $300 buck a bottle (that's what they are serving for $20/shot).


----------



## Wake (Oct 15, 2015)

Tank said:


> They were enslaved due to their low IQ levels, skin color didn't matter



There was rampant racism during those times. Warring African tribes would sell defeated rivals to other people, and those other people, usually white, would treat those African-American people just wickedly. IQ has not one thing to do with it. Skin color, in those racist and deadly times, did matter. If you are saying African-Americans inherently have low IQs, I feel that is extremely ignorant and offensive, and clearly you need to get to know African-American people better.


----------



## Zander (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't see why we can't be politically correct? Those poor plantation owners were just trying to get a job done. right?  They couldn't find American "workers" willing to do the job......So they "recruited" unpaid  "workers" from "impoverished" foreign lands.....

That's the ticket!!


----------



## Toro (Oct 15, 2015)

Zander said:


> Oh yeah...that's the good stuff for us non-billionaires!!    I get it for around $60.00 a bottle here in California. Love it.
> 
> PS- you can get the 10 year old Pappy for around $300 buck a bottle (that's what they are serving for $20/shot).



I think it's $20 for the 20 and $35 for the 23 where I'm at.  Or perhaps its $20 for the 15.  I can't remember.

I thought for you restauranters, you bought at list, not at the inflated mark-up.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 15, 2015)

Tank said:


> Why didn't the blacks have any guns, swords, whips, chains or ships to sail around the world with?


Because when their families sold them to the slave traders they weren't given enough time to pack them.
Plus the metal detectors kept going off.


----------



## Zander (Oct 15, 2015)

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah...that's the good stuff for us non-billionaires!!    I get it for around $60.00 a bottle here in California. Love it.
> ...



Wow, that is a great deal. Buy a case!!

PS- I am not a "restaurateur".   I am a constructeur!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 16, 2015)

Tank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I seem to recall something about those mobile IQ test units they set up on the shore's of Africa where they lined up all the people.


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2015)

Do you know the way blacks were living when the white man first discovered them?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

Tank said:


> Do you know the way blacks were living when the white man first discovered them?


Do you?  Pastoral, agricultural, herders, and some trading.  Just like our James and Salem pioneers.  Or the Native Americans, for that matter.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the way blacks were living when the white man first discovered them?
> ...


 You make it sound like they were so... docile. In fact, as a previous post stated, they were very warring, as they are today. There is a reason very few people go to the Atlantic coast of Africa for tourism, or the eastern shores for that matter. Who wants to relax and "see the sites" in constant fear of warlords and pirates? As to there reason for the disparity in weapons...who has time to come up with new weapons when you are fighting for your life?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

oldsoul said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Which has nothing to do with 'slavery'.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 16, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I believe that all slavery is wrong. It does not matter if it is "forced labor" or if it is the "soft bigotry of low expectations" that leads a group to depend on another group to meet their basic needs(i.e.career welfare).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

oldsoul said:


> Don't get me wrong, I believe that all slavery is wrong. It does not matter if it is "forced labor" or if it is the "soft bigotry of low expectations" that leads a group to depend on another group to meet their basic needs(i.e.career welfare).


Slaver is slavery, not 'just forced labor."  It is not "soft bigotry."  I cheer every time a sex slave shoots in a pimp in the face.


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the way blacks were living when the white man first discovered them?
> ...


What were they herding and growing?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 16, 2015)

That is good photograph for the 1450s.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 16, 2015)

Tank said:


> How do you enslave people that are your equal?


 You disarm them, then do whatever you want with them.


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 16, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > How do you enslave people that are your equal?
> ...


 Even those idiots Hitler and Stalin knew that....LOL


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> 
> Yup.  There was no "slavery" - there were "forced migrations" and "workers" who labored under "slave conditions".
> 
> ...


 Whats your beef? Lefties want to silence everything else about American slavery..


----------



## oldsoul (Oct 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> ...


 Excellent point, and they aren't stopping there either.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

Where are my reparations from the barbary slave trade?


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> That is good photograph for the 1450s.


In the 1450s blacks had already built houses, towns, cities and ships to sail around the world


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> 
> Yup.  There was no "slavery" - there were "forced migrations" and "workers" who labored under "slave conditions".
> 
> ...




"brought millions of...workers?"


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 16, 2015)

And I'm sure the prospective "employees" went through a rigorous interview process to be considered for those fine "positions".


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

Mr Clean said:


> And I'm sure the prospective "employees" went through a rigorous interview process to be considered for those fine "positions".


 Na. They were just traded by their families and tribe leaders.
"What can I get for a barrel of oranges?"


----------



## Tank (Oct 16, 2015)

If slavery really effected blacks, how come they are not hard workers today?


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 16, 2015)

Tank said:


> If slavery really effected blacks, how come they are not hard workers today?


 They are still slaves. They are stuck in small apartments with concrete floors and a "salary"
Like Cuba.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 16, 2015)

Maybe you should get ahold of who  it was (in this Government) that wrote Common Core and shoved it off on all the schools. that is just one example of all the nonsense in it.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 16, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> ...



Yup.....bet you never knew that did you?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 16, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> ...



Such as what?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 16, 2015)

Coyote said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Like Hitler convinced gas expirimentees to volunteer?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2015)

"Lefties want to silence *everything else about American slavery*.."  << Silliest statement of the night.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2015)

Sounds very PC to me. Illegal alien is to undocumented alien what slave is to forced migrant.

I guess my great-great-great grandpappy was a forced migrant sounds better than a slave.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 17, 2015)

An Illegal alien is an undocumented alien, yes.  A forced migrant is a slave sounds better to the PC far right reactionaries.  Heavens we tell the truth; it might offend the far right.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 17, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> An Illegal alien is an undocumented alien, yes.  A forced migrant is a slave sounds better to the PC far right reactionaries.  Heavens we tell the truth; it might offend the far right.


PC is a monolithic doctrine. It's time we got rid of the term 'slave'as it may be offensive to some. For example: your great-great-great grandpappy was not a slave owner, he owned forced migrants!

PC FOREVER!!!


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 17, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> 
> Yup.  There was no "slavery" - there were "forced migrations" and "workers" who labored under "slave conditions".
> 
> ...



I wasn't there.  I can't verify either story.  Sorry.  I can't help you on this one.  I don't have a time machine thus I am the least qualified person to verify historical events.

I do see present conditions.  The slavery story of our history is divisive.  Maybe somebody found a way to improve race relations.  There is nothing wrong with improving the future.  There is lots wrong with wallowing in the past just to piss people off.

Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it.  That's a fancy way of saying that we are all doomed to repeat history.  If it happened last week we are likely to mix up the details.  If it happened last year we are likely to change the story completely.  If it happened 100+ years ago and an ambitious movement has a point to make then you are just reading propaganda or at most you are reading entertaining literature.  The boring stuff never gets recorded accurately.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 17, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Slavery had to end anyway. It was too expensive. People worked all day every day and all they got was food and shelter.
> 
> Now they work all day every day for less than that.



You can hire an employee for one day and then throw them in the trash.  A slave was a life long commitment.  The slavery system couldn't compete with the new economy of throwing people out like trash.

Slavery was cruel but the greedy class need a crueler system.  They just couldn't make enough profit with slavery.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 17, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> ...


Oh bullshit. That's a lazy man's cop out. We have accurate and trustworthy historical documentation. People can and do know what happened in the past..but it does no good if nobody reads it.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 17, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Oh bullshit. That's a lazy man's cop out. We have accurate and trustworthy historical documentation. People can and do know what happened in the past..but it does no good if nobody reads it.



You may have a time machine but I don't.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 17, 2015)

Tank said:


> How do you enslave people that are your equal?



If a person has $100,000 in assets then he can remain free.

If a person has no assets but a debt of $100,000 then he can be a slave.

If a person obeys the law then he can remain free.

If a person breaks the law then he can be a slave.

It doesn't have to be about race.  Slavery can exist in a culture that values equality of all human beings.

The debt or the poor choices can be factors that guarantees a person's enslavement rather than geneology or skin color.

I know that I have a radical opinion on this matter but I think people with three convictions of drug possession should be sentenced to lifelong slave labor.  Drug addicts never recover.  Even if they remain sober for life they continually suffer with the addiction.  I think their poor choices and their personal misery would be improved with a life of slavery.  We could still occasionally give them drugs in the slave camps to keep their motivations up to work hard and produce abundantly.

Drug addicts are a drain on their families.  I see nothing wrong with taking that destructive energy and turning it into something positive.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Oct 17, 2015)

Toro said:


> Even if budget was no object, I still wouldn't pay $1700 for a bottle of anything.  I can go to my local public house and pay $20 a glass for it.
> 
> Instead, this is my bourbon of choice.
> 
> ...



Let me understand:

Are you taking alcohol across international borders?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 17, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > How do you enslave people that are your equal?
> ...


I'm not a slave. I have almost nothing, but I'm free.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 17, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



it's a fact that mongoloid (asians) have average IQ's as much as one standard deviation above caucasians...It is also true that negroes have an average IQ one standard deviation lower than caucasians...sub saharn african IQ are in the 70's...classified as "retarded"...
Hybrid negroes that have some caucasian DNA is the reason that the average negro IQ in america is as "high" as it is around 85....borderline retarded....
as always there are some outliers, though and their above average IQ does "stand out"..especially when compared to the average.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 17, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > How do you enslave people that are your equal?
> ...



no mention of them being captured as prisoners in tribal wars and sold?..gee, isn't THAT..convenient ...no mention that slavery continues in africa...

it's all the evilwhiteredneckcrackerkkknazitrailetrash who just sailed up and said get on the boat....LMAO..you guys have a deep deficit when it comes to knowing and understanding history. Public school student, I assume?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 17, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



I see you haven't been reading my posts.
I already stated that it all started when African families sold their kids for money.
You are yet another knee-jerk Conservative idiot.
Not that I haven't known already that for a while.


----------



## Toro (Oct 17, 2015)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Let me understand:
> 
> Are you taking alcohol across international borders?



Yes.

I'm sitting in an Atlanta SkyClub right now, finishing off my Booker's.  And my bag with my Booker's will be with me in a few hours.

It's in Hartsfield where I first sampled Booker's.  $12 for a double in the SkyClub.  Mm-mmm!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 17, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


Obviously you have no idea how ignorant and ridiculous this is.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 17, 2015)

"The Texas Board of Education, one of the biggest purchasers of textbooks, is going even further to make slavery sound quaint and charming and minimizing the KKK and Jim Crowe. Sheesh."

Rightwing political correctness.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > An Illegal alien is an undocumented alien, yes.  A forced migrant is a slave sounds better to the PC far right reactionaries.  Heavens we tell the truth; it might offend the far right.
> ...


You sound as confused as usual.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 19, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



IQ is valid and those are facts


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...


You sound as confused as most private and home school students of the last thirty years, which means "much."  Son, the black slaves were not swimming to the Americas, and they weren't sailing on black-owned slave ships  You just don't like the whole truth is the problem.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 19, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Meathead (Oct 19, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Straighten me out. Please inform us of the parameters of political correctness. Otherwise we will be confused.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 19, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I see you haven't been reading my posts.
I already stated that it all started when African families sold their kids for money.
You are yet another knee-jerk Conservative idiot.
Not that I haven't known already that for a while.

But then again, the Dutch learned from the Romans, etc...
Nothing is new under the sun.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 20, 2015)

Rotagilla said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...





Rotagilla said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 22, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 22, 2015)

It is also taught for Egyptian history, that slaves were only patriarchal, and production work was done by recruited workers.  This makes sense, because the only way to make people work for nothing is to castrate them, and there has never been so many eunuchs as the number of slaves quoted.


----------



## initforme (Oct 25, 2015)

it should be taught that all slave owners were scum and were too lazy to do an ounce of work themselves.  Pathetic.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 26, 2015)

Slaves owners taught the negros how to be productive and break the cycle of hunter-gatherer/mud hut living.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 28, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Seriously?  Well...that's what some of our nation's textbooks are saying thanks to the Regressives who are busy rewriting history.
> 
> Yup.  There was no "slavery" - there were "forced migrations" and "workers" who labored under "slave conditions".
> 
> ...



The state of Texas, historically, is rather unique in that it may very well be the only state in history that broke away from its motherland TWICE,

just to preserve slavery.

Once from Mexico.  Once from the United States.


----------

